# Komische Ausgabe



## David2456 (17. Nov 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir mal einer erklären wie sich die Ausgabe d != e zusammensetzt?


----------



## InfectedBytes (17. Nov 2015)

was is da deine frage? 
Out.println("d != e");
ist wird einfach nur der String "d != e" ausgegeben.


----------



## David2456 (17. Nov 2015)

Ja, aber warum wird d != e und nicht d == e ausgegeben?
Nach den for-Schleifen ist d == e oder nicht?


----------



## Dompteur (17. Nov 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass ich es dir nicht zu leicht mache und dir damit das Erfolgserlebnis, selbst draufzukommen, vermassle. ;-)

Aber überleg einmal, was herauskommt, wenn du folgendes berechnest:

1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = ?

Rechne das einmal als Bruchrechnung und 
einmal unter Verwendung von Dezimalzahlen mit sagen wir 4 Nachkommastellen.
Wodurch entsteht der Unterschied ?

Du kannst die Erkenntnis dann auf dein Programm anwenden.


----------

